# Winter tires for M68's



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Gary, et al,

I have a set of OEM M68's that I will use for winter tires. Wheels are 7.5F/8.5R. These wheels have 225/45F/245/40R tires mounted on them.

I plan on using the car in light to moderate snow, but for really heavy/icy conditions, I will use my old Benz (it rides on 185/65 R15's with WS-50's... it's a snow cat). So for that reason, I feel I can get away with using performance snow tires (i.e. LM-22's). What do you think?

As far as the sizes though, should I go with 225/245? Or can I use 225's all around without problems? How about 205/225's? :eeps: 

Thanks!


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I use 225/45/17's winters all around on the stock M68 wheels. Most people either keep the rear stagger at 245 or drop it to 225. During last years winter I had no problems.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ObD said:


> I use 225/45/17's winters all around on the stock M68 wheels. The 205 will be too small for the 8.5" M68 wheel. Most people either keep the rear stagger at 245 or drop it to 225. During last years winter I had no problems.


I meant 205's in front, 225's in the rear, but good to knwo that the 225's fit ok in the rear.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> I meant 205's in front, 225's in the rear, but good to knwo that the 225's fit ok in the rear.


Yes, I edited my post since I figured that out. In the meantime you replied.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

ObD said:


> Yes, I edited my post since I figured that out. In the meantime you replied.


I'm going with 225/45-17 Dunlop Winter Sport M2s all around on my M68s, just like ObD. There's nothing wrong with the 225 width for the 8.5 inch wheel and a narrower tire will be better in the snow. Also, only the Blizzaks are available in both 225/45-17 and 245/40-17.

This is his rear wheel with the 225/45-17 tire on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

mbr129 said:


> Gary, et al,
> 
> I have a set of OEM M68's that I will use for winter tires. Wheels are 7.5F/8.5R. These wheels have 225/45F/245/40R tires mounted on them.
> 
> ...


Any of those setups would work fine, and we've sold many of each. On front you can run either 205/50R17 or 225/45R17, on rear either 225/45R17 or 245/40R17. The basic choice comes down the narrower tires doing better in snow, but offering a bit less protection from curbing the wheel since less sidewall hangs over the lip of the wheel.

Your choice in winter tires sounds very well thought out, and we've certainly had very good experiences with the LM-22. Another option to consider is the WS-50 in the 225/45R17 all around. We've found that in the 225/45R17 sizing, the WS-50, although only Q rated, did not seem to have nearly has much handling penalty as in some of the other, taller 16" in sizes in the Q rated tires.

One of my friends here at work ran these 225/45R17 WS-50s last season on his 330Ci and was thrilled with the results.

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Any of those setups would work fine, and we've sold many of each. On front you can run either 205/50R17 or 225/45R17, on rear either 225/45R17 or 245/40R17. The basic choice comes down the narrower tires doing better in snow, but offering a bit less protection from curbing the wheel since less sidewall hangs over the lip of the wheel.
> 
> Your choice in winter tires sounds very well thought out, and we've certainly had very good experiences with the LM-22. Another option to consider is the WS-50 in the 225/45R17 all around. We've found that in the 225/45R17 sizing, the WS-50, although only Q rated, did not seem to have nearly has much handling penalty as in some of the other, taller 16" in sizes in the Q rated tires.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks Gary! :thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilH said:


> This is his rear wheel with the 225/45-17 tire on it.


Thanks Phil.... that really doesn't look to bad.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

PhilH said:


> I'm going with 225/45-17 Dunlop Winter Sport M2s all around on my M68s, just like ObD. There's nothing wrong with the 225 width for the 8.5 inch wheel and a narrower tire will be better in the snow. Also, only the Blizzaks are available in both 225/45-17 and 245/40-17.
> 
> This is his rear wheel with the 225/45-17 tire on it.


Hey, I resemble that pic. 

FWIW Dunlop now makes an M3 Winter Sport. The M2's I have are H rated. Some of the M2 and M3 sizes are now Z rated also.


----------

